# WHIZZER NEWSLETTERS



## WES PINCHOT (May 11, 2018)

BOB BAKER NEWS LETTERS! OCT. '89 THRU NOV '95
OVER 130 PAGES PRINTED BOTH SIDES.
BOB WAS THE BEST OF THE BEST WHIZZER GUYS.
HE STARTED WITH ISSUE NUMBER #11 THRU #70.
THEY AVERAGE 4 TO 6 PAGES PER ISSUE.
THESE ARE THE ORIGINAL NEWS LETTERS WITH
TECHNICAL INFORMATION ON THE REPAIR, MAINTENANCE
AND SPECIFICATIONS FOR THE WHIZZERS.
SEE https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/whizzer-newsletter.131075/#post-880552


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 13, 2018)

SEE UPDATED PICS OF INDEXED SUBJECTS!
BOB BAKER NEWS LETTERS! OCT. '89 THRU NOV '95
OVER 130 PAGES PRINTED BOTH SIDES.
BOB WAS THE BEST OF THE BEST WHIZZER GUYS.
HE STARTED WITH ISSUE NUMBER #11 THRU #70.
THEY AVERAGE 4 TO 6 PAGES PER ISSUE.
THESE ARE THE ORIGINAL NEWS LETTERS WITH
TECHNICAL INFORMATION ON THE REPAIR, MAINTENANCE
AND SPECIFICATIONS FOR THE WHIZZERS.







SEE https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/whizzer-newsletter.131075/#post-880552


----------

